# [SOLVED] Mail Merge Next Record



## EagleinFlight (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

I'm trying to do a mailing for a high school reunion. What has been requested is to put four different addresses on a horizontal 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of cardstock using Mail Merge. Firstly, Is this possible to do in Word?

I created the horizontal document in Word 7 and inserted 4 text boxes on the page. I inserted the merge fields inside the text boxes. All was going good until I did the final Merge. At that point, it merged but instead of getting four different people on one page I got 4 of the same person.

I see where Word has a Merge Rule called Next Record. I inserted this behind my zipcode field but I'm still getting the same result. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Mail Merge Next Record*

I take it that a Reunion Committee member asked for the project, but what are they trying to do? If we can find out, I'm sure there's an easier method.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Mail Merge Next Record*

Just a quick thought. Approach it like you are printing mailing labels, 4 per page and try to format a custom label that is effectively 5.5" wide by 4.25 high.

hth


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Mail Merge Next Record*

Hi EagleInFlight,

What you need to do is to configure the mailmerge as a label merge, using a 2x2 table layout rather than four textboxes, plus have the NextRecord field after the first three labels' mergefields.

It'll probably be easiest to start from scratch, using a label merge, with a custom label size if necessary. Once you've configured the first label, you can then let Word take care of the propagation of the fields to the remaining labels.


----------



## EagleinFlight (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Mail Merge Next Record*

Thank you for your help. The Label Merge was the ticket. The reunion committee is going to be very Happy!


----------

